# My new baby, Shy. <3



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

I went out last night, to look at some cute kitty's for my bf, 
And as we were leaving.. I noticed the cutest little balls of quills. 
Three female hedgies, $119.99 at a pet store up by the blockbusters. 
There are 2 more, so I hope my babys sister get to go to a good home soon.
They are all 6 months old, super small, super cute, super friendly.

So well, anyways, I out last night, bought a piece of wood, divided my HUGE cage into 2, and got a new litter box and bottle for a hedige I planned to buy eventually when I got the money. Turns out, my bf is better then I thought, and "lent" me, and doesn't want me to give back, the money I needed for one of these cuties. So I went at 9am today, and got one! 

I named her Shy. She is currently residing in the same cage, as Sniffles, on the bottom half. They have met face to face, while in my hands and my mothers, who happens to LOVE my little friends, after being so afraid to let me get the first one.

She is friendly, not a biter, has already annoited after getting hold of a piece of tomato!
She loves to be handled, the guy in the store was sad to see her go, and said she was the friendliest.

So after this HUGE wall of text, here is my baby, and he current residence. Ignore the grump ball of angry quills hiding under the blankiie that he knows he SHOULD NOT be under. ;3 Gotta love my Sniffles. ;3


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Too cute. I love her colours, she's gorgeous.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

That last picture in particular is super cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is beautiful, congrats on the new hedgie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Shy is adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love your new baby! And I remember that cute little Sniffles too!!


----------



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

My goal now is to get Sniffles to be as calm as her.
When I got him, he was very grumpy and would always ball up, I never saw his face for WEEKS.
He has progressed so much, but I really want to be able to get him more calm, like her.


----------



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

Emily said:


> I went out last night, to look at some cute kitty's for my bf,
> And as we were leaving.. I noticed the cutest little balls of quills.
> Three female hedgies, $119.99 at a pet store up by the blockbusters.
> There are 2 more, so I hope my babys sister get to go to a good home soon.
> ...


*New Pics. o7/17/2o1o*


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your new girl. Remember to NEVER, EVER EVER let these two around each other, though. Just being able to smell her may frustrate your male. You definitely would not want to deal with your new girl getting pregnant. That would be a disaster. :shock: 

I'm trusting you already know how devastating a litter can be, and the dangers to the mom and babies from pet store hedgehogs being bred. Thank you for being responsible and keeping them separate.


----------



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it would be nice eventually, to breed my little friends. But only when they are age appropriate, and I feel I am responsible enough for such a huge responsibility. 

I have no worry about my male becoming frustrated, as he is already a huge huffing puffing ball of rage. I have tried everything.. it's just not working. So if I do decide to ever breed my lovely Shy within the next 6 months, before she is over a year old, then it would be with another male, that is not so il-tempered. Unless of course, My Sniffles decides to stop being such a grump.

I'm also not to worried about her being pet-store bred, because I saw her and her two sisters for sale before, when they were 4 months. So they were privately bred.. o-o I don't know.. It's a huge decision, so I'll just see what happens in the next few months.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You have no background whatsoever on your new girl and it would be unbelievably irresponsible to risk her and her potential babies' health just so you can see her have a litter. Please do not ever try that, you have no idea what you'd be getting into. What if she has WHS in her bloodlines? What if she's been inbred for the past who knows how many generations? What if her family is extremely prone to cancer? You don't know, and any babies that she has could easily suffer. There is no reason to bring more hedgehogs in this world while there are already so many people irresponsibly breeding that need to be stopped, as well as hedgehogs needing rescued. There are far more responsible options if you want to have more hedgies or to see something cute.

Irresponsible breeding hits close to home with myself and it does with many of our other members. Please take this seriously.


----------



## Emily (Feb 19, 2010)

So sad thinking about all those sick or homeless little babies


----------

